# Looking at getting an Allroad



## radoingermany (Jul 19, 2003)

I am looking at buying a 2002 Allroad. I have found one close to me and want to know what the specific problems to look for on this model? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Tons of literature out there if you google or even search on this forum. 

Just remember that these cars are getting older by the day and with that, potentially (POTENTIALLY) more problems. 

Also, whatever the price of the car, divide it by 2 and keep that much on the margin for any maintenance/repair costs.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ok I'll tell you like it is.

1. Don't buy a tiptronic (automatic) Allroad, don't do it. Don't ever do it. Run, don't walk away, they prone to reverse basket cracking. No reverse and a $4000-$6500 repair bill (or more). Not all of them suffer this fate (at least as of yet, who knows long term, but do you want to take that chance) The exception to this is if the previous owner had it fixed, and the shop put in the updated basket (same as the 2.8 trans basket I believe). So for that reason, search harder find yourself a 6spd manual.

2. Don't even f-around with the air suspension. Drive it as you get it, the very first time something fails with the suspension (be it an air spring, or compressor, whatever) Don't even spend a dime on the air stuff. It's a poor design, even going to Arnott air springs I had a rear failure (however they warrantied it and sent me a new one in one phone call) But I was consistently chasing air suspension problems.. Just swap it out for the Arnott coil spring conversion, and be done with it.

https://www.arnottindustries.com/part_AUDI_yid17_pid124_gid478.html

The rest of the car is 100% solid, never had a single other issue.


----------



## radoingermany (Jul 19, 2003)

I picked up a 2005 allroad 4.2L two weeks ago. 

It is a TIP but the tourque converter has been replaced already. It still has the OE air suspension but it it strong with no leaks and looks pretty new so I would guess it has been replaced already.

I have been driving it for a while and absolutely love this car.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

The 4.2's might use a different trans then the 6cyl, so that might be a moot point here.

But the air suspension should still be junked at first sign of trouble. My self and dreadz can both attest to this. At first I had it in my head "I won't get rid of the height adjustment, it is a great feature." So I figured once I changed it all out for new stuff I would have at least 10 years of trouble free driving. But that never happened, all new bags, new struts, new pump, and it would still act up and starting dumping air on random times the last 6 months we had it. I should say we got the car in 2008, and it started acting up the first summer. And over the course of ownership everything was replaced. I had an accident with the car this spring, otherwise we likely still have it. Rreally we had so much vested in it, we really had to keep to the bitter end, between depreciation on what we paid, and the repair bills it cost about $20,000 to drive it for 5 years. Which sounds high, but considering what you would lose on a new Audi, it wasn't that bad.

It was a great car otherwise, we had lots of great family vacations with that car.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


> The 4.2's might use a different trans then the 6cyl, so that might be a moot point here.


It's the same ZF sourced transmission. The only difference is that the later year 4.2's had an updated torque converter seal.

If you got a 4.2L, please make sure you get that A/C spline lubricated. That can end up costing a pretty penny down the road if you ignore it (plus... no A/C).


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

The problem is not with the converter seal, but a clutch basket that cracks.

It doesn't just affect Audi's , but BMW, Rovers, and lots of vehicles with a certain ZF trans in them.



















Best bet is to find a shop that doesn't rebuild them, but has a rebuilt trans ready to go in, and then sends the old one away. Then you get less down time, and a full re-furbed unit. But it won't included a torque converter, which could be full of metal shavings, and should be changed as a precaution.


----------



## radoingermany (Jul 19, 2003)

Ixomeneus said:


> It's the same ZF sourced transmission. The only difference is that the later year 4.2's had an updated torque converter seal.
> 
> If you got a 4.2L, please make sure you get that A/C spline lubricated. That can end up costing a pretty penny down the road if you ignore it (plus... no A/C).


How often should the A/C spline be lubricated? How much work is involved in this or should the dealer do the work?


----------



## radoingermany (Jul 19, 2003)

*Here are some pictures of the new allroad*


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:

Looks like it's in great shape. Considering you just got the car, I'd recommend getting that spline re-lubricated. From what I previous read, there's no real set interval to lubricate it, it's just one of those things you should do from time to time. I'd guesstimate and say roughly every 30k. 

Here's a link showing you an example picture: 
http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/threads/1310.phtml

There's some info out there if you google it. 

I'd also highly recommend doing a transmission fluid flush along with a new transmission filter. The 'lifetime' fluid isn't so 'lifetime' and it could end up saving you a lot of money down the road.


----------



## radoingermany (Jul 19, 2003)

Ixomeneus said:


> Very nice! :thumbup:
> 
> I'd also highly recommend doing a transmission fluid flush along with a new transmission filter. The 'lifetime' fluid isn't so 'lifetime' and it could end up saving you a lot of money down the road.


I have read diffrent views on this. Some say to flush the system and other say to only change out the fluid and filter. I have also read the 2005 already has the updated TC seal which is where a lot of TIP's had problems.


----------



## STF (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking to buy one as well. What's the reason they stopped production of this model after 2006? Just wondering... Also, which year should I look into (except the newest 2013 which I can't afford)?


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, the C5 generation pretty much ended in 2005. The C6 variants came out in 2006 and with that said, Audi didn't bring that generation of allroad over to the States since they weren't selling too well. 

As far as what year, it'll really depend on what you want. If you're seeking a 4.2 V8, you'll have to look at latter 2004-2005 years. If you want a 6 speed (unless it's a conversion), you'll have better luck looking at the earlier years (2000-2003). Other considerations are that the 2.7T motors in the 2000-2003 are APB code and have some small minor differences than the BEL type in the 2004 (different ignition coils and exhaust) as well as a supposed update to the torque converter seals in the 2004-2005 models. Oh, and see the above pictures of the clutch basket. 

There's a lot of crap you'll have to seriously look into if you want one of these cars. The air suspension seals go bad over the course of a decade, the 2.7T's like to leak oil out of their valve cover gaskets, the 4.2's generally have pretty bad gas mileage, tiptronic transmissions can be hit or miss as far as their overall health, earlier model APB k03 turbos tend to be faulty-ier than the later K03s in the BEL, the viscous clutch fan for the motor tends to crack and if it explodes; new radiator, thermostat housing is made of plastic and will leak with wide temperature variations combined with age, the y-shaped throttle body boot tends to crack with age and boost, EGT sensors occasionally decide to crap the bed at a tune of ~$300 each, PCV breather hoses on these older cars tend to crack causing a small vacuum/boost leak that doesn't get picked up on the ECU, etc. etc. the list goes on. 

The current 2013 is based on the A4 avant, which is an entirely different vehicle from the C5 A6 based allroads.


----------

